# 424 end caps. Where can I purchase



## Velonautic (Jun 27, 2009)

The right end cap for the plastic cage on my 424's appears to have left for greener pastures. I see where there is a replacement part but googling only shows it to be available in England. Any suggestions on where I can order small Shimano parts?


----------



## RussellS (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm sure you have already thought of this, but your local bike shop almost certainly has a connection to Shimano and can order parts. They do it for warranty work. May not be discounted internet pricing, but small parts should not be too costly. And if your local bike shop is not all that local, you could probably call them up and have them order the part and then you pick it up next time you are in town.


----------

